# 24 Month Interest Free Financing at CompuUsa



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Was in Compusa today and for the first time in a long time they are offerring 24 month interest free financing on all products of 299--and that includes APPLE. A great time to buy.


----------



## keyser.soze (Mar 26, 2006)

Good info. Thanks for sharing. I think I'll pick up a new laptop.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Yes, indeed. Thank you for sharing the info. Unfortunately for me the thing that I'll be soon spending my hard-earned dinero on is not an in-stock item, so I'll get no benefit from their benefaction.

Aside:

My G4 PowerBook took a dive from a 3.5' countertop a few months back.* I was _astonded_ to find that it still worked upon picking it up. Last week it began having a problem with the display where it would work when open between (approximately) 0 to 30 degrees, but the backlight would cut out when opened further.

The lovely people at CompUSA have informed me that it _could_ be the video cable betwixt the motherboard and the display (a $45.00 fix) or it _could_ be the display itself (a $600.00 fix). I'm _praying_ for the cable, but am expecting the display.

I guess it's time for me to hit the casinos and hit a jackpot. 

The morals of the story are these:

1) Get AppleCare on any portable computing device. Yes, I know you're incredibly careful with your computer. _Others_ may _not_ be; and

2) Always make sure your laptop bag is secured via whatever means it provides.*

* At which point a flurry of obscenities issued, unchecked, from my gaping maw, much to the dismay of myself, my wife and, if he could have understood them, my 20-month-old son.

** I haven't told my wife this, but I _know_ it was she who left the bag _closed_, but _unzipped_ and _unsecured_, as I make it a practice, when leaving the bag and its contents unsecured, of leaving it standing _obviously_ open. Thus, when the next person picks it up s/he _knows_ it is secured if the bag appears to be closed. And, something tells me, she now will do the same.


----------

